# Talked to Dish today



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

I haven't been here in a while. In fact the last time I got severely reprimanded from Nick for telling everyone why I went back to cable. I'm still enjoying the cable and receive 30 hd channels including locals but all the announcements about this HD content interested me so I figured I give Charlie another chance.I basically want the new Hd content which would increase my total content to 55. I'm perfectly happy with the cable I have now so I don't need any thing more but I do realize that there will probably be some duplication. I got a nice enough csr who told me I qualified as a new customer for an 811 or 942 I only need it for one room. I told him I wasn't interested in either but rather the 211 or 621. He put me on hold and came back and read a prepared statement saying I should wait until march for these to become available If anyone has better details could you respond to this post. All I need is the box I' ve got 2 dishes with the LNB's because I refused to climb my roof to send them back ( they debited my account for them) It's basically a pretty easy sale and installation plug it in, hook it up, and they have me back boy they can make things difficult.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

the 622 isn't available until Feb 1. The 211 i thought was already available though. hmm. 622 will run $299 when it becomes available


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> the 622 isn't available until Feb 1. The 211 i thought was already available though. hmm. 622 will run $299 when it becomes available


And the $299 will include any dishes and switches needed to pick up the appropriate satellites ... just in case the ones you have are not the ones you need.

JL


----------



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

so my question is can I get the 211 before feb 1
Gary


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

glp you are should beware that dish has major PQ problem and a few other small problem.
All my recording from Hauppauge PVR come out look like carp vs when I had cable all dish recording which have an odd ball reddish or greenish color shift come out of all output and channel even the HDTV channel have same problem which I can see in both realtime livetv on all boxs 2(811) and 2(301) and in my PVR recording that seem to be cuase by the there mpeg stream as far I can tell which supize the [email protected] out me that people here can't seem see it.
And just make sure that the problem wasn't on my end I ask other dish user that also have SageTV or other 3rdparty PVR and Hauppauge PVR 150 or 500 to sent me a short 3 min clip from there dish recording of any Stargate SG-1 and there clips even had the very same artifact problem but key thing is that it dose seem to make a small diff depend on mpeg decoder used but that only with PowerDVD which show a diff odd color unlike all other mpeg decoder which seem show the same very color artifact heck even using Hardware MPEG Decoder like Hauppauge MediaMVP it also to show the very same problem.
New real BIG Q is if it not in there mpeg stream will new box solve the problem I would count it but anything possable.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

glp said:


> ...I'm still enjoying the cable and receive 30 hd channels including locals...


Gary, what cable company are you with that gives you 30 HD channels? What channels are they?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

glp said:


> so my question is can I get the 211 before feb 1
> Gary


211 is showing on the website, it's just called the HD tuner. So I do believe you can order the non DVR unit now. It's the DVR unit that isn't out until Feb 1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

glp said:


> I basically want the new Hd content which would increase my total content to 55.


So I don't make any bad assumptions, are you seeking only the HD material to complement your cable or are you considering switching back? The reason I ask is that the lease program is only available with a minimum subscription level.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> 211 is showing on the website, it's just called the HD tuner.


Where? All I see is the 811 labeled as the DISHHD receiver. Funny that the alternate text for the image of the 811 says "DVR-811". It's been that way for a while.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

glp said:


> so my question is can I get the 211 before feb 1
> Gary


http://www.dishdepot.com/211_mpeg4_hd_receiver.jsp

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=261


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't foreget, the new HD channels won't be available until Feb 1 and you will need a Dish 1000.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

glp said:


> *Talked to Dish today*
> 
> I haven't been here in a while. In fact the last time I got severely reprimanded from Nick
> for telling everyone why I went back to cable...Thanks
> Gary


Well, what can I say, Gary. I am sorry and embarrassed about that harsh post I made last
April. Not an excuse by any means, but, unknowingly, it was not a particularly good time
for me from a health standpoint. Ironically, about six months later I found myself following
in your footsteps, not only going back to cable myself, but boldly posting at length my own 
reasons for doing so. Obviously, I didn't heed my own advice.

I sincerely apologize for my earlier remarks and for being the cause of you leaving. I'm glad
you're back and hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me.

In any case, welcome back, Gary. :welcome_s It's good to have you with us again.


----------



## cap (Mar 30, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Don't foreget, the new HD channels won't be available until Feb 1 and you will need a Dish 1000.


Do we "need" a Dish 1000?

I have 2-500's right now 119 and 61.5 I believe.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

cap said:


> Do we "need" a Dish 1000?
> 
> I have 2-500's right now 119 and 61.5 I believe.


Only if you want a single dish solution for the HD package. and your look angle should be better at 129 than at 61 (I'm do south of you)


----------



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

Nick said:


> Well, what can I say, Gary. I am sorry and embarrassed about that harsh post I made last
> April. Not an excuse by any means, but, unknowingly, it was not a particularly good time
> for me from a health standpoint. Ironically, about six months later I found myself following
> in your footsteps, not only going back to cable myself, but boldly posting at length my own
> ...


Nick apology accepted but the real reason I left was that after I left dish and went to cable there was really no reason for me to continue to post. I must admit this forum was invaluable to me when I was a Dish subscriber. It solved many a dilemma and your post many time were part of the solutions I sought. I'll also admit I probably got carried away with my rant about leaving Dish but it was really a frustrating experience. Nick I hope your health problems have improved and that 2006 is a great year for you as well !!
Thanks for the welcome back
Gary


----------



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

harsh said:


> So I don't make any bad assumptions, are you seeking only the HD material to complement your cable or are you considering switching back? The reason I ask is that the lease program is only available with a minimum subscription level.


I'm only seeking to compliment my cable. I've found that the HD channels are usually the ones I watch the majority of the time. I figure if I can increase the number of channels the better. I'm also wondering if my DP34 switch will work with the new receiver
Gary


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

glp said:


> ...I'm also wondering if my DP34 switch will work with the new receiver
> Gary


The DP34 will work with any current Dish receiver, but you'll need two cables from the switch to any dual tuner receiver.


----------



## Rob O (Dec 19, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> Gary, what cable company are you with that gives you 30 HD channels? What channels are they?


I'd like to know also! I see you are in Milford, what cable do you have? Comcast is in MA where I am.


----------



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

Rob O said:


> I'd like to know also! I see you are in Milford, what cable do you have? Comcast is in MA where I am.


I'm with adelphia in NH. My apologies on the count it's actually 21. Iwas counting my Video on Demand.
The brain is the 2nd thing to go I can't remember the first !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: 
Gary


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice CSR said I have bad news all must call back on FEB 1st or later to swap boxes out.

She did have me stay on line and make a note on my account i called in wanting to swap 811 for 211.

Whya note I have no idea or what good if any it will do on FEB 1/

What a mess the phones will be on that day.

Anyone else tried Dish get any dif answer?


Trido


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Impatience is a wonderful thing.. If everyone could just wait a few days and spread their desire for a 211 or whatever model, out a few days, instead of thinking (_got to call, its Feb 1, must be first in line_) The whole process might be much less of a hassle.. and having to call back on Feb 1 is not bad news, that's the way it is and expecting to be accomodated before the planned and announced date, does not make it bad news.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

huh, they are already offering 211's, why would they say you had to wait until Feb1? There's another post in here from a guy who got his yesterday and ordered it at CES. I'd call again Trido. well, unless it's the lease upgrade they won't do until Feb 1, maybe if you buy outright?


----------

